# It was a dream, I awoke up and it became to the end/it finished .. etc



## ~ceLine~

*Hey can you translate them into Latin please? *

_*If what I live is a dream, don't awake me up never (please) .!

*It was a dream, I awoke up and it became to the end/it finished.

*Reality can destroy the dream; why shouldn't the dream destroy reality .?

*Smile it scares the sh*t outta people._


*Thank you very much ..!!!*


----------



## Kuestenwache

cum somnium est vivo, numquam me excita! (I'm not quite sure about the negative use of the imperative in this case)

somnium erat, excitabam at finibatur

sorrs but I wasn't able to think of a good translation for reality so I couldn't do the third one

subride omnes horret (not súre about akk. of omnes here)


----------



## PacoBajito

Si quod vivo somnium, noli me exciere

somnium erat, simul exciebam ac terminavit

res potest somnium delere. Ergo, cur somnium delere rem non potuisset?

The last one should be (I'm not sure about the english, expecially about outta.  Can you rewrite it considering that non-stardard english is not allowed by forum moderators?)

Ride. Id expellet merdaceus homines (Litterally: smile. It will drive s**t people away)


----------



## ~ceLine~

Thank You!!


----------



## wonderment

~ceLine~ said:


> _Hey can you translate them into Latin please?
> Hi there, could you please translate these into Latin?
> _
> _*If what I live is a dream, don't awake me up never (please) .!
> If life is a dream, please don't ever wake me!
> 
> *It was a dream, I awoke up and it became to the end/it finished.
> It was a dream; I woke up and the dream ended.
> 
> *Reality can destroy the dream; why shouldn't the dream destroy reality?
> 
> *Smile--it scares the sh*t outta out of people._





Kuestenwache said:


> cum somnium est vivo, numquam me excita!
> 
> somnium erat, excitabam at finibatur
> 
> Subride. Omnes horret terret.
> Smile--it scares the sh*t out of people.





PacoBajito said:


> Si quod vivo somnium, noli me exciere.
> If life is a dream, please don't ever wake me!
> 
> Somnium erat, simul exciebam ac terminavit.
> It was a dream; I woke up and the dream ended.
> 
> Res potest somnium delere. Ergo, cur somnium delere rem non potuisset?
> Reality can destroy the dream; why shouldn't the dream destroy reality?



PacoBajito, if you don't mark the incorrect sentences, how will people know that they made mistakes?


----------



## PacoBajito

wonderment said:


> PacoBajito, if you don't mark the incorrect sentences, how will people know that they made mistakes?



It just seemed a bit rude to me, even if they were actually very incorrect


----------



## ~ceLine~

Thaaank youuu!! 

.. and a last question .. How to say "please" in Latin?


----------



## PacoBajito

It dipends. I need the context.

Thanks is "tibi gratias ago" litteraly "to you thanks I give"


----------



## ~ceLine~

Tibi gratias ago! =)


----------

